# It's Official!



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

It's official! We formally adopted Sunny (formerly Puffy) to our family yesterday!! We figured that he was going to be a permanent foster, so we might as well. This way, the rescue can use the money they were spending on his upkeep on another needy dog.

As promised, Linda, the rescue dirctor, didn't charge us an adoption fee, and she will also pay for a needed dental, which Sunny will get within the next two weeks. She is just thrilled that he's getting a home, which she never thought was possible, due to his fear issues. Most people want a cuddly, playful dog, especially when it's a small dog, and Sunny isn't there yet (and won't be for quite awhile).

Sunny's little personality is starting to emerge, and he's actually pretty hysterical! He will bark once he's had enough to eat (he's fed in his crate, b/c he won't eat otherwise), and he'll also bark when he wants to come back inside from pottying. It's just a small bark, like he's saying, "hey, I'm done; come get me!" 

I put a dog bed behind the couch in the dining room (the rooms are open to each other) a few days ago, so he can see us, but we can't see him directly. He gets nervous if we're watching him, and he's not comfortable being in plain sight. I tried moving the bed a little closer to the couch yesterday, but still behind it, but he went over to the area where it used to be and started furiously scratching the floor in that spot! I laughed so hard, because he was SO mad! It was as if he was saying, "put the d*** bed back HERE where it belongs!!" Of course, I moved the bed back, and there was peace in the household once again. 

He's not wearing a belly band any longer, and he's doing well with not pottying in the house. We're still leaving his leash on him inside and outside, because he's still so skittish that he sometimes won't let us touch him. The leash gives us a little more control when we have to catch him. 

Sunny's getting a little better about going through doorways. Before, we'd have to completely leave the area before he'd go through a door way. Now, we just have to step a few feet away and not look at him, and he'll come through within a few seconds. He still likes to follow us around, as long as we don't turn around and look at him directly. I talk to him as I walk, getting him used to a friendly voice. He's also fascinated watching us play with our other dog, Maddie, but of course, won't join in yet.

Sunny definitely has his preferences, and appears to be a smart little booger. I can't wait until he starts trusting us a little more.

Baby steps...

Sunny's Gotcha Day! (4/12/14) Sorry for the scruffy appearance - I'm going to groom him this week; the little devil's hair grows SO fast!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

good luck. thanks for rescuing.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well; congrats to all of you!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

It's progress!  Congratulations on his adoption!!

Can't wait to hear more updates and see pics of hair cuts!


----------

